# Trickers shoes -should i?



## bulla (May 26, 2006)

I am contemplating on buying a pair of Trickers on pediwear.com. What model do you all recommend, for daily wear use. i like leather soles. Would you rather recommend another brand, if so why? the color i would like to choose is dark brown.


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

Trickers are an iconic brand. They are most well known for their veldschoen, which are kind of clunky, water resistant shoes that are most often worn in the country in the UK. 

If you are looking for shoes like that, I think Trickers are great and are the original. 

If you are looking for dress shoes, I would point you to other makers. I find Trickers styles to be a little uninspired. At the same price point I would look to C&J.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

*Interesting timing!*









I just ordered these from Pediwear in Marron Antique!! 
*Tricker`s Harrow*

Classic Wholecut Style.
Medallion inprint on Toe.
Calf Leather Uppers
Leather Sole.

First ever Trickers. But jcusey, the renowned shoe expert and influence on us all says here:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/Tutorials/JCuseyOnShoes.htm

_"Well-made shoes. Some of them are unexciting or made on inelegant lasts, but the quality of construction is very good and the prices are very reasonable."_

It's obviously not his favorite brand, but for the price and the style...


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

I don't know if I'm renowned, Andy, but some of the Tricker's at Pediwear have been tempting me for quite some time. I like that wholecut you picked out, but I really like this adelaide:



The price certainly is right.

As an aside, why is it that every British manufacturer has to name their shoes after locations? It can get really confusing because a C&J Belgrave is very different from a Tricker's Belgrave.


----------



## Brideshead (Jan 11, 2006)

*And Tricker's Slippers*

These are their other trump card. Not the ones available on Pediwear but the velvet Albert slipper with olive coloured leather lining. Superb!


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

maxnharry said:


> Trickers are an iconic brand. They are most well known for their veldschoen, which are kind of clunky, water resistant shoes that are most often worn in the country in the UK.
> 
> If you are looking for shoes like that, I think Trickers are great and are the original.


Where are these? I've looked and can't locate them...they all say Goodyear welted. Thanks.


----------



## bulla (May 26, 2006)

I tried on the richmond style at the store in london. feels just excellent. now i read that these are good for high arches. the leather just seems supple and gorgeous. Now not comparing the two, i have this style in ROCKPORTS. They hurt my toes. what do you people think?


----------



## Anthony Jordan (Apr 29, 2005)

jcusey said:


> I don't know if I'm renowned, Andy, but some of the Tricker's at Pediwear have been tempting me for quite some time. I like that wholecut you picked out, but I really like this adelaide:
> 
> The price certainly is right.
> 
> As an aside, why is it that every British manufacturer has to name their shoes after locations? It can get really confusing because a C&J Belgrave is very different from a Tricker's Belgrave.


That's a very handsome shoe. I do like the Adelaide. On naming, I notice that Church's have started giving some of their range men's christian names...


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

jcusey said:


> I don't know if I'm renowned, Andy, ....


jcusey:

In certain circles, yes, you are certainly renowned!!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## TKDKid (Mar 20, 2004)

They seem to love Trickers in Japan.







Lots more pics .


----------



## Rich (Jul 10, 2005)

Anthony Jordan said:


> That's a very handsome shoe. I do like the Adelaide. On naming, I notice that Church's have started giving some of their range men's christian names...


They brought out a "special" series of bals on a longer last with 6 lace holes a couple of years ago - Charles, Henry, Edward and Philip. I have a pair of Charles (wingtips) - very nice - more elegant than the classic Church's lasts.


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

Tricker's are excellent shoes; lasts and styling are not as sleek as other Jermyn St makers; quality is unimpeachable -- at least as good as C&J benchgrade at an excellent price and good finishing (slim waists, channelled soles).


----------



## Rich (Jul 10, 2005)

Teacher said:


> Where are these? I've looked and can't locate them...they all say Goodyear welted. Thanks.


I believe the Malton brogue boot is veldtschoen construction (and presumably some of the other similar models). I've been thinking of getting a pair. Anyone with first-hand experience?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

The Trickers "Kensington" would be my choice...I'm a sucker for the medallion in the cap-toe!


----------



## David Bresch (Apr 11, 2004)

RJMan, can you elaborate on the differences between Tricker's Country shoes and Alfred Sargent's Premier and Knightsbridge lines? Tricker's Corniche shoes seem comparable to Alfred Sargent's Country shoes (not great), but the most famous of Tricker's shoes are presumably their Country shoes. The number of styles that appear available is unbelievably small, especially compared to CJ or AS.


----------



## Mute (Apr 3, 2005)

jcusey, what's your thoughts on that Trickers wholecut. Also, if you have any experience with them, what are your thoughts on the Shipton Connaught in comparison?


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

Mute said:


> jcusey, what's your thoughts on that Trickers wholecut. Also, if you have any experience with them, what are your thoughts on the Shipton Connaught in comparison?


I have no experience either with Tricker's or with Shipton & Heneage shoes (which, I understand, are made either by Crockett & Jones or Alfred Sargent, depending on model). As I have written, people whose judgment I trust believe Tricker's shoes to be well-made and a good value.


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

David Bresch said:


> RJMan, can you elaborate on the differences between Tricker's Country shoes and Alfred Sargent's Premier and Knightsbridge lines?


I have no idea, not having examined Alfred Sargent shoes.


> Tricker's Corniche shoes seem comparable to Alfred Sargent's Country shoes (not great), but the most famous of Tricker's shoes are presumably their Country shoes. The number of styles that appear available is unbelievably small, especially compared to CJ or AS.


Well I still have to send you your catalog as well as Dandy magazines.


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

the regent does look very nice. as i understand, that model is in their 1829 collection that uses a "modern last". how does this last compare to c&j's 337 last?


----------



## Khnelben (Feb 18, 2005)

*Their are favored by PoW*

I first learned of that in a small shop in Vienna. But now it has also been proven by the royal warrant.

And nice English shoes. How are they in terms of prices compared to other brands. If you compare them with C&J they nust be expensive.

Andrey


----------



## TKDKid (Mar 20, 2004)

Khnelben said:


> And nice English shoes. How are they in terms of prices compared to other brands. If you compare them with C&J they nust be expensive.


You can see prices here - they're lower than C&J regular line shoes in most cases.


----------



## Henrik RS (Jan 10, 2006)

*Sizing problem*

I would very much like to order a pair of Tricker's from Pediwear, but I can't figure of what size to order, since I am not familiar with their lasts.

As far as I am aware, there is not a single Tricker's sales point in my entire country, so there is nowhere I can go and try them on at this time.

Any tips from you who have bought shoes on the Internet? Did you try them on somewhere before, or did you return the shoes that didn't fit?

/Henrik


----------



## nikwik (Oct 29, 2005)

Henrik, have you tried Beneath? According to thier website, they seem to have Trickers (but I have no idea which models...).

Personally I have a pair of Henley

https://www.pediwear.co.uk/detail.php?stock_ID=158

(However bought from the Trickers shop in Jermyn Street) and I´m so far very satisfied.


----------



## Henrik RS (Jan 10, 2006)

nikwik said:


> Henrik, have you tried Beneath? According to thier website, they seem to have Trickers (but I have no idea which models...).
> 
> Thank you for the tip. I'll certainly go there. (I hope that the store isn't as odd as their website, though..)
> 
> However, the Stockholm market seems to improve gradually. A few years ago, you couldn't find any welted shoes other than Church's (which every upper scale tailor shop seems to carry). Now, at least we can buy C&J, AS and Vass.


----------

